# Darned Paperwork!



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi to all,moved to Marinha Grande in the Silver Coast region about a month ago to
begin my early retirement (along with Portuguese partner).
What I have been totally gobsmacked by is the amount of paper generated by
the various local Government agencies here.
And there was I thinking that dear old Blighty was paperwork mad!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum....yes paperwork here can be a headache...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

But the tax return papers are MUCH shorter


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*Tax Papers.*



siobhanwf said:


> But the tax return papers are MUCH shorter


I guess every cloud has a silver lining!:eyebrows:


----------

